# Sparkling Key Lime..



## Dirtydog420 (Feb 18, 2011)

I took a gallon of my Key Lime wine and made it sparkle.. Truely awesome.. Better than I thought it would be..


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 18, 2011)

How did you sparkle it and did you use champagne btls.?


----------



## Airplanedoc (Feb 18, 2011)

Recipe Please. Key Lime sounds awesome. 

I just don't look forward to squeezing all those tiny "Key" limes


----------



## savaytse66 (Feb 19, 2011)

I have a 5-1/2 gallon batch of Pomegranate Pee that I'll be sweetening next week, and I'm trying to figure out what to do with it. I have an empty 5 gallon keg, so I was thinking about kegging it. I am curious how Skeeter Pee tastes carbonated. I know some of the commercial hard lemonades have a fizz to them, so I'm thinking it would be pretty good.

Did you carbonate like champagne, or did you just add CO2?


----------



## Dirtydog420 (Feb 19, 2011)

Key Lime Recipe

10 16oz Bottles of Key Lime Juice (I got it at Shaw's. Its out there if you look)
4 8oz Realime Juice
4 Gallons of water
10lbs Sugar
Energizer
Nutrient
3/4tsp Tannin

I make this like you would regular Skeeter Pee sorta.. I make up half the batch and measure SG. I adjust next addition of sugar to make it about 11%.. I use Lalvin 1118 or 1116, 1116 seems to do best. Likes the acid a bit more. I make a good starter with OJ, sugar, and energizer. I add rest of ingredients except 5 bottles of Key Lime Juice, and 2 Bottles of Realime juice. Pitch yeast starter once its going well. After a few days I start adding rest of juice over 3-5 days depending on how fast it goes.. Rack after about 10 days or very close to dry.. I stir often, but stop a day before you rack into secondary. Makes about 5.5 to 6 gallons..

To make sparkling, I did the method Wade posted.. I just leave sediment in the bottles, pour carefully.. Get it really cold.. 

I know others have used kegs..


----------



## Dirtydog420 (Feb 19, 2011)

Do a search for key lime juice.. you will find it to at least have it shipped to you...


----------



## Airplanedoc (Feb 19, 2011)

We can get Nelly and Joe's Key Lime Juice in my area, but I still prefer to juice my own mexican limes for key Lime Pie.

I will have to give this a try in the summer, Sounds Great.

Thanks

AD


----------



## Dirtydog420 (Feb 19, 2011)

Drink it young.. After about 4 months it starts mellow a bit too much for me. I like it tart.. I usually have it cleared and bottled within 5 to 6 weeks of starting..


----------

